# مشكـلة في التبريـد بالثـلاجة كريـازي البابيـن .. أرجو الحــل ؟



## golden king (14 يوليو 2009)

بسـم الله الرحمن الرحيـم
....

مشكلتـــي هي اني عـندي ثلاجـة
كريـــازي نـوفروست بابين
12 قـدم
بهـا عـدة مشـاكل وهي :

1 - التـبريد في الكابينـــة منخفـض جـدا مع ان الثرموستـات على الدرجـة 4
والفـريزر يعمـل بكفـاءة عاليـة الحمد لله ولكن التبريد بالأسفل منخفض جدا ويؤدي الى
افسـاد بعض الأطعمـة بسرعة .. فمـا الحل ؟

2 - وجـود ميـاه أسفــــل الثـلاجة على الأرضيــــة وهذا ناتج من ان حوض التصريف فوق الضاغط
يمتلئ والمياه لا تتبخـر وبالتالي المياة تقع على الأرض
مع العلم أن مجرى التصريف غير مسـدود فما الحـل في عدم تبخير الضاغط للميــاه ؟

3 - الثـلاجة تعمـل لمـدة 1/3 أو نصف ساعة وتفصـل عشر دقائق .. هل هذا عيب ام هذا طبيعـــي ؟

مع العـلم أن

 - الثرموستـــات جـــديدة ونـــوع ممتـاز ايطـالي وتم تركيبهــا
- تم تغــيير جـوان البــــاب
 - مجـرى التصريف بالثلاجة غير مسـدود 
- الثرموستـــات على الدرجـــة ( 4 )

فأرجــو الحـل من ذوي الخـــبرة بارك الله فيكـم وزادكم علمــاً 


​


----------



## abdullah almahdi (14 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز تأكد من ان فتحة توزيع الهواء الموجودة في كابينة التجميد على الوضع Normal بحيث يتم تحويل جزء من هواء كابينة التجميد الى كابينة حفظ الاطعمة .


----------



## هادي العاني (14 يوليو 2009)

كلام سليم، اعتقد ان العيب في المروحة الداخلية، و السؤال هل ان هذه الحالة جديدة، و متى حدثت، اقترح فحص المروحة، قد تكون ضعيفة، او متوقفة.


----------



## adhamabd (14 يوليو 2009)

أخى العزيز وأخوتى الكرام هناك فى الثلاجة الكريازى سخان تحت حوض الصرف فى الفريزر وهو يعمل على أذابة الثلج الموجود فى منطقة ممر الهواء من المنطقة العلوية إلى اسفل أرجوا مراجعتة وفحصة


----------



## golden king (14 يوليو 2009)

هـذه الحـالة جـديدة لان الثـلاجة تم تركهـــا فترة كــبيرة جـدا بدون عمـــل ... فـترة سنتـــان ... وبعـد تشغيلهـا مرة أخـرى وجـد انهـا لا تعمـل .... فتـم تغـــيير المـوتـــور بأخر جـديد ... والثرموستـــات أيضــــا ... وتـم شحنهــــا ... وتنظيـف المواسير .... وكل شئ عاد كما هو ولكن التبريد سئ جـدا جـدا بالكابينة السفلى ولكن التجميد بالفريزر جيد جدا ....
أين تـوجد مروحة توزيع الهـواء لكي أفحصهــــا ... أرجـو تحـديد مكانهـــا وكيف افحصهـا ....
وكيف أفحص السخـان .... هل من الممكن أن يكون هذا السخان يعمل في نفس توقيت عمل الثلاجة لذلك التبريد لا يعمل جيدا .... فأرجو من اخوتي الكرام ان يخبروني أين توجد المروحة لأفحصهـا وأين يوجد السخان وكيف افحصه أيضــا .. بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## اشرف 66 (14 يوليو 2009)

عزيزى صاحب المشكله

قله التبريد ف الكابينه السفليه انسداد فى مجارى الهوااا اى تركم ثلج داخل هذه القنوات

لتتأكد عليك فتح البابين سويا ووضع ايدك ع فوهه دخول التبريد لو حسيت بوجود دخول الهوا للكابينه اثنااء فتح البابين سويا يعنى مشكلتك الانسداد ف مجارى الهوا

و اخيرا اخى فنى التبريد هو سوف يحل لك مشكلتك


----------



## golden king (15 يوليو 2009)

أخي الفاضل انا بالفعل احضرت الفني أكثر من 3 مرات .. المرة الأولى قال لي كل شئ تمام وطمني بالتليفون ... والمرة الثانية قولتله الوضع كما هو وجاء مرة ثانية وقال لي الباب كان مفتوح قليلا ... وظبط الجوان جيدا ولكن نفس المشكلة ... وفي المرة الثالثة قال لي عيب ثرموستات ... غيرنا الثرموستات من نوع ممتاز مستورد .... ونفس النتيجة ..... وحتى الأن الطعام يفسد في الثلاجة بسبب هذه المشكلة .... والمياه تبرد خفيف جدا لدرجة انها شبه لا تبرد ... وان شاء الله راح ألاقي الحل منكم باذن الله ..... سأجرب اختبارك اخي الفاضل / اشرف وسأبلغك بالنتيجة .... وبدي اعرف وين ألاقي السخان هذا ومروحة توزيع الهواء .... جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elgafare (7 مايو 2010)

*نفس المشكلة عندى*

يا اخى انا عندى نفس المشكلة و احترت فيها دى ثلاجة مقلب انا حغير المروحة و اشوف لان كل مجارى الهواء سليمة:87:


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (25 يوليو 2013)

تحياتي للجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير فانا كنت ابحث عن نفس المشكله في ثلاجه كريازي


----------



## diaaaa (31 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكلتى ان الكابينه السفليه الاطعمه والخضروات يحدث لها تجمد


----------



## nabilbeton (6 يوليو 2015)

نفس المشكل عندي 
اي نجد السخان يا جماعت المهندسين الله يستركم


----------



## samiribrahim (11 يوليو 2015)

يا جماعة الحل بسيط
1- افتح البابين اثناء عمل الثلاجة ثم ضع اصبعك على زر الباب
2- اذا سمعت صوت هواء خفيف فان مروحة الفريزر تعمل 
3- فى هذه الحالة تنحصر المشكلة فى فحص تايمر النوفروست او السخان او ثرموستات النوفروست
ودول مكانهم اما خلف مراية الفريزر او بجوار الكمبرسور تجد علبة مربوطة بمسامير فى جسم الثلاجة وغالبا يكون العطل فى ثرموستات الديفروست وهو عبارة عن thermocouple داخل غلاف بلاستيك ونظرية عمله هو عند احساسه بوجود ثلج يفصل الطرف الموصل وبالتالى يقوم السخان باذابة الثلج الموجود بالفريزر اما تايمر النوفروست فانه يقوم بايقاف الكمبرسور اجبارى وتشغيل سخان الاذابة
متابع


----------

